# Screenshots gogogo



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

Awright, this thread is to share your awesome screenshots and pics from games.
Every s-shot can be shared as long as it's by the limits of Forum rules.
If you got anything worth posting, post it here 

Party hard :V






My dream came true :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 17, 2011)

This is what happens when you dick around with physics. 




Also, while I did already post this in mugshots, 




have you seen how much that looks like me?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't I look pretty? :3  (Stanleexp is me)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


>


Lolol. Where is this from?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lolol. Where is this from?



Duke Nukem demo, yo. There's a bit where someone has a plan drawn out on a whiteboard, and you can edit it to what you want with the mouse.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Lolol. Where is this from?


Duke Nukem Forever, there are actually videos of folks drawing on that white board
[yt]rwE1BK-KNL4[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 17, 2011)

Do we have to have taken the screenshot ourselves? I think credit for this goes to JudgeofWings on the 2K Forums.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 17, 2011)

Look! Star Foxes actually doing something for once.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 17, 2011)

all 3 of us Are melee...I see NOTHING wrong with that, yep no way that wont fuck us up later on.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a shitload on steam.

Terraria:




http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558663568089542115/247B2BB80499DE5C1D4B3E3264808069DF9EFFDC/

Deus Ex:




http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560918546315655458/36FA801B623AEF288F3DABE8B5302F80D75717FF/

TF2:





KF:




http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mentova/screenshot/560910393759327718


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Flatline (Sep 17, 2011)

Krogan testicles.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 17, 2011)

motherfucking world of goo >:
torture disguised as entertainment






screw you, gaaame
how I build tower guys
what is gravity


----------



## Kryn (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope this thing has airbags.


----------



## RosePortalGames (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Radiohead (Sep 17, 2011)

First thing I do when my girlfriend downloads VBA.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

I got some nice SL screens to share. Wanna see? :VVV


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw the saddest thing in Minecraft today!





I tried to get enough lava out so the chicken could escape, but it fell in and burned.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

Flatline said:


> Krogan testicles.



POKERFACE.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 18, 2011)

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560919718426453944/0D94C893DE7E5592CE979BA89F6023A5E24C1BC6/

This is the hugest number of kills I've ever made in a single life in a game.

BODIES AS FAR AS THE EYE CAN SEE.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560919718426453944/0D94C893DE7E5592CE979BA89F6023A5E24C1BC6/
> 
> This is the hugest number of kills I've ever made in a single life in a game.
> 
> BODIES AS FAR AS THE EYE CAN SEE.


Is that single or multiplayer? Cause if it's multiplayer that might be the most retarded team ever.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560919718426453944/0D94C893DE7E5592CE979BA89F6023A5E24C1BC6/
> 
> This is the hugest number of kills I've ever made in a single life in a game.
> 
> BODIES AS FAR AS THE EYE CAN SEE.



Hashsashsahsa That's crazy!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 18, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is that single or multiplayer? Cause if it's multiplayer that might be the most retarded team ever.



Multiplayer. About 32 people came running past in one wave-spawn, then they all got slaughtered. BY ME. So then the noobs just started to trickle in, and I got them, too. They thought that going through the ruins would be safe, but NOPE.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Multiplayer. About 32 people came running past in one wave-spawn, then they all got slaughtered. BY ME. So then the noobs just started to trickle in, and I got them, too. They thought that going through the ruins would be safe, but NOPE.



You are the most amazing person ever.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Multiplayer. About 32 people came running past in one wave-spawn, then they all got slaughtered. BY ME. So then the noobs just started to trickle in, and I got them, too. They thought that going through the ruins would be safe, but NOPE.



Shit, thats a bad enemy team.


----------



## Flatline (Sep 19, 2011)

Taken on my server. Creepers love to jump into our fountain...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 19, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848/screenshot/577806319613119441?tab=public

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848/screenshot/578931038316191144?tab=public

I got over 140 screens in steam :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 19, 2011)

I did have Motorstorm Pacific Rift to get Screenshots, but I sold the game back to Gamestop. So maybe later, idk

Thread seems legit


----------



## Flatline (Sep 19, 2011)

Peekaboo Creeper 






I did not make that hole, it was already there.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2011)

It's not _my_ wolf dick (I'm a lizardman); I cut it off the last one to attack me. I just happen to be using it as a (rather ineffective) weapon for a laugh. I also killed an eagle by throwing bear testicles at it. Can't escape me just by flying up a few z-levels you little shit.


----------



## 2112 (Sep 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's not _my_ wolf dick (I'm a lizardman); I cut it off the last one to attack me. I just happen to be using it as a (rather ineffective) weapon for a laugh. I also killed an eagle by throwing bear testicles at it. Can't escape me just by flying up a few z-levels you little shit.


Is there a way to make spoiler tags on this site?  Because I _definitely_ want this entire post in my signature without bootyfondling everyone else on the forums' screens when I post.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 19, 2011)

2112 said:


> Is there a way to make spoiler tags on this site?  Because I _definitely_ want this entire post in my signature without bootyfondling everyone else on the forums' screens when I post.





Spoiler: Signature






LizardKing said:


> It's not _my_ wolf dick (I'm a lizardman); I cut it off the last one to attack me. I just happen to be using it as a (rather ineffective) weapon for a laugh. I also killed an eagle by throwing bear testicles at it. Can't escape me just by flying up a few z-levels you little shit.





Yes. The "signature" part can be replaced, but there has to be _something_ there for it to work. Also I cut off one of its front legs and tried that instead...






Much better.


----------



## 2112 (Sep 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Yes. The "signature" part can be replaced, but there has to be _something_ there for it to work. Also I cut off one of its front legs and tried that instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 19, 2011)

Read what the dungeon guide just typed.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848/screenshot/578933833717126346?tab=public

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011651848/screenshot/578933833717126346?tab=public
^Totally has the bag of Tomas


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

Second life at its finest...
Bravo....


----------



## DW_ (Sep 21, 2011)

ITT: I fail at my own damn song

http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576683043598159340/37FC50FE3DF6F7380E8A78192BCF55CBB6232C77/ Before the fail.
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576683043598158711/61C11575C774925E642D4A6A3005AD893CFD4F17/ During the fail.
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/576683043598158229/A1E7C14A20FAFB1FDD7EEBC9EC212ECBC4230416/ After the fail: Final score.

;-;

(ItzzNinja is my Audiosurf name, congestion was 347.)


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder who this is... dancing above me :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2011)

The amount of motion blur found in Crysis 2 looks like it's just there to try and hide something.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 22, 2011)

a stupid challenge LP I am doing




















And my actual team:


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2011)

wait wut?
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Deskais/screenshot/558668836884684775


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 30, 2011)

Halo Reach and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




H3


----------



## Holsety (Sep 30, 2011)

Must be something in the water...


It's a woman, in case you couldn't tell.


----------



## Perception (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep, das right.
GTA San Andreas, 5 stars & Driving Tractor.
STOP ME NAOW BITCHEZ!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

Here we have Men of War: Assault Squad where a japanese soldier attempts to run down my infantry with the use of a stolen tractor.


----------



## Flatline (Sep 30, 2011)

what's with all the tractors



Gibby said:


> Here we have Men of War: Assault Squad where a japanese soldier attempts to run down my infantry with the use of a stolen tractor.



At first I thought this was from Farming Simulator.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 30, 2011)

i saw a pig in minecraft that was dead and was half-floating in the ground and vibrating, so i sneaked it

didnt sc it though


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Flatline said:


> what's with all the tractors
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought this was from Farming Simulator.


Farming simulator with RTS hud x3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

I need to find my other screenshots.

Edit:  Found my 1,000,000m screenshot.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Farming simulator with RTS hud x3



pff, details... :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I need to find my other screenshots.


Errybody there but me :C
I feel left out :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Errybody there but me :C
> I feel left out :C



I was thinking the same thing. Then I remembered you existed. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Then I remembered you existed. :V


But i LIVE in SL :V, i should be in there
I hate when the fun stuff happens while i'm asleep >:C
Imma move to America just because SL friends :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But i LIVE in SL :V, i should be in there
> I hate when the fun stuff happens while i'm asleep >:C
> Imma move to America just because SL friends :V



What about Gibby friends. :'v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What about Gibby friends. :'v


Gibbyfriends in bad timezone :'c
I'll stop by in UK on my way to US :V


----------



## Cain (Oct 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Gibbyfriends in bad timezone :'c
> I'll stop by in UK on my way to US :V


And I can stay here in my fucked-up timezone, confusing everyone else when I tell them my time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Gibbyfriends in bad timezone :'c
> I'll stop by in UK on my way to US :V



Naauuuuwwwww

and yaaaeeey

DOGPILE.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Naauuuuwwwww
> 
> and yaaaeeey
> 
> DOGPILE.



Do those bodies ever disappear?

If not, that would be scary to walk into.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 1, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Do those bodies ever disappear?
> 
> If not, that would be scary to walk into.



Eventually yes, but those bodies were made in a space of 10 seconds, where we all got ambushed. In our own base.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Eventually yes, but those bodies were made in a space of 10 seconds, where we all got ambushed. In our own base.



I'd have to surrender.  o.o


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2011)

Sometimes SL can be entertaining


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2011)

This is only one side. There were ~40 hostile mobs in total.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 4, 2011)

Motherfucking ocean biome


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2011)

Flatline said:


> Motherfucking ocean biome


pahahaha. fuck do I ever hate rain in MC


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2011)

one of the funniest things I've seen someone on MC say.
Note, this was not a furry server at all.





Stop looking at her box





My purriend Shins hated me owning all these wolves so much that he kicked me out of our MC house to go live underground with them
I made him this pic.





I got even more wolves later on


speaking of MC i have made a new halloweeny skin for october
its a zombie clay


----------



## Flatline (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2011)

Flatline said:


>


This game..what is it?


----------



## Flatline (Oct 5, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This game..what is it?



Cryostasis.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2011)

Indeed. ofc it's cryostasis. I had forgotten that game even existed x3


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes. I managed to obliterate The Jorg and The Makron on hard with nothing but a blaster, 4 hp, and no armor.

I think I finally beat Quake 2 by my standards.

My father would be proud if he were a nostalgiafag neckbeard like me.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 7, 2011)

I love you id. I love you so much. That is a secret room you can find in Rage. They have one for Wolfenstein 3D and Quake 1 too.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 7, 2011)

Behold, the most vomit-inducing cutscene ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 7, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> Behold, the most vomit-inducing cutscene ever.



WHAT IN THE SHITTING DICK NIPPLES


----------



## Bambi (Oct 7, 2011)

*NOW TO RUIN THE THREAD FOR EVERYONE YOU SAID GOGOGOGO*

Star Wars: Empire at War, Forces of Corruption






Battlefield: Bad Company and Day of Defeat: Source (texture test)


----------



## Flatline (Oct 8, 2011)

XO Pressly is practicing levitation


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 8, 2011)

Not really a screen shot, but I keep finding this funny. Be patient.

I did this after a sequence about half an hour later started to piss me off. I re-loaded a save here and since then this has been how I conclude every conversation (unless I need the person for a quest.)


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2011)

I was reading the Quake Wiki yesterday... and apparently there's a nightmare difficulty for Quake 2.

I have been playing Quake 2 since I was six... and I have not heard of this until now.

*WHAT IS GOING ON? MY LIFE IS A LIE!*


----------



## Bambi (Oct 8, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Not really a screen shot, but I keep finding this funny. Be patient.
> 
> I did this after a sequence about half an hour later started to piss me off. I re-loaded a save here and since then this has been how I conclude every conversation (unless I need the person for a quest.)


Trust me, I'll make sure she gets Justice ...

... Oh tha -- BAM! lol

Few more that I've taken.


----------



## Xenke (Oct 9, 2011)

This is how I roll, shootin' and lootin'.

Yes, I play Fallout as a stylish black woman. Any other way is just unacceptable.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 9, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I love you id. I love you so much. That is a secret room you can find in Rage. They have one for Wolfenstein 3D and Quake 1 too.



They screwed up the wood pillar and wall textures.

id, what have you done?!


----------



## Mentova (Oct 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> They screwed up the wood pillar and wall textures.
> 
> id, what have you done?!


Before the patch and new GPU drivers they screwed up all the textures in Rage!

:V


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 9, 2011)

NetHack be trolling me.


----------



## Flatline (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 10, 2011)

This is how i fallout


----------



## Aetius (Oct 23, 2011)

..and for Christmas I want a new camera, Arhkam City, and a new computer!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 23, 2011)

Good day to you, FAF.

Allow me to present to you these two motherfucking huge cabbages:






(Mount and Blade: Warband)


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

jeah

i got about 1700 screenshots in steam, cuz that's how i roll c:


----------



## Xeno (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


>



What server do you play in?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 23, 2011)

NOT SAFE FOR WORK

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1781/sims1h.jpg

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/255/sims2c.jpg

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/1962/sims3x.jpg


----------



## Aidy (Oct 23, 2011)

that story was a beautiful piece, worthy of shakespeare himself


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> NOT SAFE FOR WORK
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1781/sims1h.jpg
> 
> ...


"I WILL MAKE THEM LOVE ME"
Fuck yes this was amazing


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 23, 2011)

*THEY TOLD ME I COULD BE ANYTHING
*




*SO I BECAME SEVERAL ROCKS, AND TWO POKEMON TRAINERS.*

I was fucking around with some gs codes, and this happened. There are tons of random NPCs that look like her now.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 23, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> What server do you play in?


 Scania....unfortunately.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 23, 2011)

At first I was like 






But then I was like


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2011)

Really? I have to be the one to make this? Fine.






Strogg Tank: I'm so fresh you can suck my shoulder-mounted, triple rocket launcher.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 24, 2011)

Feeling lucky?





Tiddlytoo


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

Chill'n with the villains.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

i like how the dwarf can only just fit in the picture


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> i like how the dwarf can only just fit in the picture



He got in while I was taking a screenshot :' (


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahha, oh man, he looks so out of place, idk why I found it so funny ;V


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

Took this pic in Uncharted 2.  Looks like Drake and Sully ran into some undead.  I got other Uncharted 2 pics if you like them.


----------



## Vega (Oct 24, 2011)

What do you guys think of this pic?  




Need a little help with a caption, all I came up with is:
"Who's been played NOW genius??" (You might get what I'm trying to do if you played Uncharted 2...)
Can anyone come up with a better caption?


----------



## Ley (Oct 25, 2011)

Deep as fuck canyon I found. I've been tunneling in an abandoned mineshaft for a while. (A while = two full days = ~14 hours, set on peaceful to find everything)


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2011)

now THATS an orbit!^^ but god damnit bill, stop being such a pussy >__>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 26, 2011)

Solid proof that the player in Amnesia is male


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 26, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Solid proof that the player in Amnesia is male



Dohohohoho.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Gavrill (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## LizardKing (Oct 27, 2011)

That almost seems like a reply to the one above.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That almost seems like a reply to the one above.




Hahaha, oh man, I never realised that x3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## LizardKing (Oct 28, 2011)

Link's worst nightmare: Chickens with chainsaws.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2011)

The pop-up portrait chat thing for the Chickensuiter just looks hilarious.

In other news, I got my chickensuit in KF. :3c


----------



## Aidy (Oct 28, 2011)

I still need to try the update D:
But none of my friends'll play with me, I hate joining public servers. Guess it's singleplayer time again :c


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 28, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I still need to try the update D:
> But none of my friends'll play with me, I hate joining public servers. Guess it's singleplayer time again :c


just abuse some furry server that have a killing floor server, I think the Furry Pound have one


----------



## Aidy (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll have a look, not a big fan of joining random servers but it's better than playing alone.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## LizardKing (Oct 29, 2011)

I bet it's a trap >:[


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I bet it's a trap >:[



It's SL, of course it is :V


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

HELLO BOYS


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

Why is that so fucking scary?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

that's what happens when i'm allowed to make things

you don't want to see what happens in oblivion c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 29, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> that's what happens when i'm allowed to make things
> 
> you don't want to see what happens in oblivion c:



Post screenshots from Oblivion.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 29, 2011)

This is from a mod I made. It adds a new race to the game. That is the default face.














I'll post some others when I can be bothered launching it and screwing around with it. Skyrim'll be funnier, much more freedom in creating things, I'm having more fun in Saints Row 3's char creation at the moment though.

Guess who's back


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

I approve that avatar so much.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 30, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I bet it's a trap >:[





Crusader Mike said:


> It's SL, of course it is :V



Unfortunately, the only way to 'prove' she's not a trap would be to post a nude pic, which would be against the forum rules... so I guess you'll just have to take my word that she's definitely she


----------



## Qoph (Nov 1, 2011)

snoic tha hadghig






derp face


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2011)

The little boat that _could_


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 4, 2011)

I tried to get a decapitated head to sit on one of the stools, but it kept rolling away :c


----------



## Aidy (Nov 8, 2011)

So I was happily browsing for new aircraft and new aircraft liveries to play with in FSX, and I came across a flying elephant.













The other pictures are here, if you're interested
http://steamcommunity.com/id/aidy70060/screenshots/?tab=public&


----------

